# Another One off to Sunny Spain



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ferry booked for 1st March then slow drive down to Spain for a few months then have a mooch around europe for another few months before coming back to UK. These cats have a lot to answer for :lol: :lol: need to be out for 6 months before coming back nice holiday for us all 

Peter and Joan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy yourselves, it is a tough life having to hang around waiting for the cats to be allowed back into the UK :wink: of course they could have been vaccinated etc earlier :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hang on a bit its not sunny here its grey cold and pouring. :evil:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wogga said:


> Ferry booked for 1st March then slow drive down to Spain for a few months


Lucky beggars. Have a wonderful time. 

Dougie.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*off to sunny spain*

We are just south of almeria-camping rosquestos but are moving tomorrow, been to portugal andback annd its done nothing but blow blow blow. apparently golf of almeria is reknowned for its wind. by march you should be getting the better weather, the best at this time of year is usually costa blanca.
Happy travelling, wendy


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Have been in Denia for the last 5 weeks and despite all the cold and blowing wind my wife and I have got a lovely tan!

Aaronsdad


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Why do I need not to know that :x :x :lol: :lol: H


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

Hi Wogga

We are going over on the tunnel the same time, well we are going to leave Bolton sat dinner and cross over to Calias when we get there, so might see you along the route, we are heading to Adra in Almeria


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Julie 798
We sail on Sat 1st March at 10 30am MHF pendant will be in left hand side window. So we know what to look for what will you be in? We will have our little red car on tow

Peter and Joan


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm on my first full time solo trip and am also in Almeria Camping Roquetes and since I came the weather has been cold. Maybe I brought it with me as some of the long timers said it was OK before I got here. Was going to move on after Friday ( having a repair done on engine in Roquetes Friday morning ) but sounds like the weather is no better anywhere else.

Pete.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

Hello Wogga and all,

May I ask, other than for Sunshine, why Spain?

Trev.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Spain*



teemyob said:


> Hello Wogga and all,
> 
> May I ask, other than for Sunshine, why Spain?
> 
> Trev.


Based on the current weather I'm asking myself the same question. I suppose the theory is that the further South you go the warmer it gets.

Pete.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*sunny?spain?*

hi wogga....we are down in mazarron(twixt valencia&almeria)....hope the weather picks up for you...howling a gail here at the mo.....never known wind like it!............batten down the hatches!!!!we've been here since september and have had fantastic weather till now....still on the up side , bad weather does'nt stay here too long... :lol: good trip..


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*spain*

The weather in Almeria has been excellent up until a week or so ago, and still alot better than the UK, but you have to remember it is only Spain not the carrabien, I think Febuary is always the worse month, can be very windy near the coast, if you choose to go inland half an hour you will probably find it better without the wind. Almeria is the driest part of spain, hence the dessert, but near the coast it can get windy.

I will be driving a uk reg (06) euramobile 580ls, i sent for a sticker, but it hasn't arrived as of yet, snail mail Lol.

We are going to spain, because we have a house there, now with the motorhome we will be able to travel else were as well, once we are organized Lol.

We must see over a 100 motorhomes a week pass us, so we thought that if so many people have them, we would have one too.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

It has been raining windy and overcast here in Benidorm for the past few days and does not look to be getting better until next week. Good job we are here for another 6 weeks to get a tan.

steve and ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I hate to think of you two suffering 6mths in Spain just coz of the cats,so Skye said she will look after them ( i don.t know why she is licking her lips and drooling ) :roll: 
Hopefully see you on wednesday  

Chris


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*weather*

The good thing about Benidorm is, theres always lots to do, I like the old town best, and la cala finestrat is also a nice place, its 30 years since I lived there, but I still go up for a bit of a holiday, as I still have friends there


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Slaphead

Have you tried that little Brit cafe just outside the entrance (turn left). I had the best English breakfast ever in there - black pudding + all the works!!!!!

Ian
Three Green

Edit: Wild and windy here in Guadamar as well (Alicante)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Aaronsdad said:


> Have been in Denia for the last 5 weeks and despite all the cold and blowing wind my wife and I have got a lovely tan!
> 
> Aaronsdad


Hi Aaronsdad
where did you stay in Denia was it a wild camping spot? I fancy spending a few days there before all the holiday makers get here.
Thanks


----------

